# Récupérer SMS icloud



## laetichou17 (20 Novembre 2018)

bonsoir
Je souhaiterai pouvoir récupérer tous mes SMS sauvegardes sur iCloud. Le pb c’est que j’ai 3 sauvegardes différentes avec sur chaque sauvegarde des historiques de sms différents. J’aimerai pouvoir tous les avoir en mettant par exemple la dernière sauvegarde. 
Comment faire ?
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2018)

Impossible


----------



## laetichou17 (20 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> 3 Sauvegardes  différentes ?
> Donc  3 comptes iCloud ??



Non j’ai un seul compte iCloud. Mais par exemple si je réinitialise mon iPhone, j’ai la possibilité de restaurer 3 sauvegardes différentes (11 avril, 3 juillet et 20 septembre par exemple). Et si j’en prend les 2 plus anciennes, j’ai des historiques de sms différents avec une seule et même personne (par exemple entre la sauvegarde d’avril et celle De juillet j’ai un histo différent). Et du coup si je met la sauvegarde le plus récente, ça me récupérer pas les sms de mes sauvegarde de avril et juillet...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir ,
En effet , pas de choix vous pouvez restaurer que la dernière sauvegarde  
a moins de choisir votre sauvegarde


----------



## laetichou17 (20 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir ,
> En effet , pas de choix vous pouvez restaurer que la dernière sauvegarde



Ok merci. Mais comment ca se fait que je ne recupere pas tous les sms des anciennes sauvegardes ?


----------

